# Maximum distance 200A underground service



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to the site. 
I understand you have an electrical background for a couple of years, and we are more than willing to help you learn and advance, but please keep DIY type questions about your home to the sister site www.diychatroom.com .
Thanks for understanding.


----------

